# Angelverbote Baden-Württemberg durch Natura2000, FFH-Gebiete etc.



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2016)

Ist hier zwar OT, aber auch Verbandsaufgabe.
Am 28. Juni fand eine Infoveranstaltung unter dem Motto "Natura 2000 gemeinsam umsetzen" zur Überarbeitung der Natura2000 Managementpläne für den Überlinger See statt. (FFH und Vogelschutzgebiet)
Dasselbe wird in allen anderen Natura2000-Gebieten stattfinden.
Wird der Verband wenigstens dabei Anglerinteressen schützen?

Das ist in Etwa das, was aktuell in NDS so viele Verbote beschert.
https://rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/rpt/Seiten/pressemitteilung.aspx?Druckvorschau=ja
24.6.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer..................
> 
> Wenn der Verband Anglerinteressen vertreten würde, würde hier keiner meckern..
> 
> Wahrscheinlich haben die das noch nicht mal mitgekriegt...



Befürchte ich auch.


----------



## tibulski (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ist hier zwar OT, aber auch Verbandsaufgabe.
> Am 28. Juni fand eine Infoveranstaltung unter dem Motto "Natura 2000 gemeinsam umsetzen" zur Überarbeitung der Natura2000 Managementpläne für den Überlinger See statt. (FFH und Vogelschutzgebiet)
> Dasselbe wird in allen anderen Natura2000-Gebieten stattfinden.
> Wird der Verband wenigstens dabei Anglerinteressen schützen?



ja tut er. Wir hatten das schon lange auf dem Schirm und waren auch mit einem schlagkräftigen Vertreter vor Ort. Es gab auch noch eine Veranstaltung zu Natura 2000-Managementplan FFH-Gebiet Rotachtal Bodensee. Dort waren wir auch. Wen es interessiert kann ich gerne Details zu den Veranstaltungen benennen.

Wir versuchen besser zu werden.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Hallo,

wir haben jemanden installiert der täglich alle Veröffentlichungen zum Thema Natura2000/FFH-Managementpläne sondiert und es an die jeweiligen Kreisvorsitzenden meldet. Ziel ist es auf allen Veranstaltungen ausnahmslos Präsenz zu zeigen und die Interessen der Angler schlagkräftig zu vertreten. Am Bodensee sind wir sehr gut aufgestellt, aber in einigen Landkreisen würden wir uns noch mehr engagierte Angler wünschen. Wenn ihr etwas wisst wo der Verband tätig werden sollte, könnt ihr Dirk Bastian kontaktieren (dirk.bastian@lfvbw.de).

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Niedersachsen zeigt bez. der Gebiete/Managamentpläne, wie man sich ERFOLGREICH wehrt (die verlangen auch nur ein Drittel der Beiträge vom LFV)..

LFV-BW ist doch immer auf Behördenkuschelkurs und hat doch kämpfen nicht mal gelernt, schon gar nicht für ihre Zahler, die wissen wahrscheinlich gar nicht,wie man das buchstabiert...

Will jemand über die "Erfolge" spekulieren, die der LFV erreicht - mehr oder weniger Einschränkungen und Verbote NACH der "Arbeit" des LFV?????

Wie beim Nachtangelverbot und Kinderangelverbot (Aussage Pix, Hauk etc.)?

Gerade läuft unser Offener Brief an die CDU raus, Thread dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

OT:



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja tut er. Wir hatten das schon lange auf dem Schirm und waren auch mit einem schlagkräftigen Vertreter vor Ort. Es gab auch noch eine Veranstaltung zu Natura 2000-Managementplan FFH-Gebiet Rotachtal Bodensee. Dort waren wir auch. Wen es interessiert kann ich gerne Details zu den Veranstaltungen benennen.
> 
> ...



Schade, dass solche Infos immer erst auf Nachfrage rauskommen, aber gut, dass was unternommen wird.
Da stellen sich mir sehr viele Fragen:

Werden konkrete Verbote in den FFH´s gefordert, z.B. wie in Niedersachsen, Angelverbot in Fließgewässern vom Lebensraumtyp 3260?

Falls ja, welche Beeinträchtigungen sollen durch Angler verursacht werden? Was fordern die Verbote?

Falls ja, werden die Verbote komplett und überall abgelehnt, oder findet "Kompromissfindung" je nach Einzelfall statt?

Falls keine Verbote gefordert werden, wird die positive Arbeit von Anglern in FFH´s dennoch hervorgehoben?
(z.B. Seefo in der Rotach.)

Was machen betroffene Vereine, die nicht im Verband organisiert sind? (Zusammenarbeit)


Da das wenig mit dem Thread zu tun hat, wäre vielleicht eine offizielle Meldung zum eventuell Drohenden und der Initiative dagegen, auf Verbandsseiten besser aufgehoben.

OT Ende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Offtopic
grins - die haben durch erst durch mitlesen hier davon erfahren und eh keinen Plan was da alles kommen könnte oder geplant ist -  das wird schwer mit ner offiziellen Meldung auf deren Seite (die schaffen ja nicht mal ne Meldung zu den anglerfeindlichen Aussagen von Pix und Hauk)..

Mach lieber dazu hier ein Extrathema hier im Forum auf und sammel, was Du und andere erfahren darüber.
Da kriegste wahrscheinlich schneller und ehrlicher was mit, als wenn Du Dich auf den LFV-BW verlässt oder drauf wartest, dass die vom lFV mal ahrlich oder vollständig informieren oder gar Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wie die Niedersachsen (mit Erfolg, für dreimal weniger Beitrag) betreiben..
Offtopic aus


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben jemanden installiert der täglich alle Veröffentlichungen zum Thema Natura2000/FFH-Managementpläne sondiert und es an die jeweiligen Kreisvorsitzenden meldet. Ziel ist es auf allen Veranstaltungen ausnahmslos Präsenz zu zeigen und die Interessen der Angler schlagkräftig zu vertreten. Am Bodensee sind wir sehr gut aufgestellt, aber in einigen Landkreisen würden wir uns noch mehr engagierte Angler wünschen. Wenn ihr etwas wisst wo der Verband tätig werden sollte, könnt ihr Dirk Bastian kontaktieren (dirk.bastian@lfvbw.de).
> 
> ...



Leute,

ich bin ja nun nicht grade der Verbandskuschler, aber was Ihr hier abzieht ist nicht weniger dämlich, als die Aktionen vieler Vereine.

Zum einen diskutiert tibulski hier mit, und das ist schon mehr als 99% seiner Verbandsgenossen bundesweit machen.
Zum anderen bringt er konkrete Hinweise auf Aktionen und fordert sogar zum mitmachen auf.
Wenn ich tibulski wäre, hätte sich das Thema für mich erledigt und die Diskutanten hier sich selbst disqualifiziert. Man hat guten Willen gezeigt und wird hier nur zusammengeflamt. 

Hebt den Ar$ch hoch in BW und helft. Dann könnt Ihr auch direkt vor Ort was bewirken.


----------



## tibulski (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Hallo Laichzeit



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Werden konkrete Verbote in den FFH´s gefordert, z.B. wie in Niedersachsen, Angelverbot in Fließgewässern vom Lebensraumtyp 3260?



An der Rotach in keiner Weise. Wir haben sogar Unterstützung von dem zuständigen Biologen für unsere vorbildliche Arbeit am Gewässer bekommen. Die Rotach gilt als eines der bedeutendsten Gewässer in BW für das Vorkommen von Strömern. http://lfvbw.de/index.php/naturschutz/artenschutz-stroemer

Das Video wurde an der Rotach von mir gemacht.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Falls ja, welche Beeinträchtigungen sollen durch Angler verursacht werden? Was fordern die Verbote?



siehe oben.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Falls ja, werden die Verbote komplett und überall abgelehnt, oder findet "Kompromissfindung" je nach Einzelfall statt?



siehe oben.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Falls keine Verbote gefordert werden, wird die positive Arbeit von Anglern in FFH´s dennoch hervorgehoben?
> (z.B. Seefo in der Rotach.)



Ja, wird sie ausdrücklich. Wegen fehlender Durchgängigkeit und Kolmation der Gewässersohle führen wir jedes Jahr in Absprache mit dem RP-Tübingen Laichfichfänge von Seeforellen durch. Die Brütlinge werden in der Fischbrutanstalt Langenargen vorgezogen und im Frühjahr wieder in der Rotach besetzt.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was machen betroffene Vereine, die nicht im Verband organisiert sind? (Zusammenarbeit)



Die Vereine ansässigen Vereien zu den beiden Veranstaltungen sind  alle im Verband organisiert. Bodensee selbst ist natürlich eine eigene Welt da das über die IBKF gesteuert wird. Aber da sind wir auch vertreten. Es macht für uns keinen Unterschied ob der ansässige Verein im Verband ist oder nicht.

Aber jetzt haben wir das Thema hier wohl vollständig OT getrieben.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

Um nicht das Nachtangelverbotsthema weiter mit Offtopic zu zumüllen, habe ich hier nen neuen Thread aufgemacht.

Die Beiträge wurden oben einsortiert.


----------

